# Manly Bows



## conleymm (Jul 31, 2009)

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">Does anyone know a reasonably priced (online?) store where I could look through a bunch of manly bows and bandannas to purchase my first couple of each?


Also, how in the world does everyone post pictures in their forums? The only option I see to add a picture is to enter a link and mine are on the computer.

Lastly, is there a way to create a type of signature that will post automatically on each post I create/reply to? 

THANKS! </span>


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a good thread on where to get manly bows: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ows++boy++manly

I upload pictures on photobuucket and copy and paste the "IMG" code in the box wherever you want the picture to be. 

Here's where you create your siggy, you can use a picture of your malty. I hope this link works for you: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...rCP&CODE=22


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://estore.websitepros.com/1481294/StoreFront.bok

she has some cute boy bows


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I buy bows for Mia from Marj, who is also a SM member and beloved Lady's mom. Mia and I love Marj's bows. I believe Marj has some great designs for boys too. Check out her site:

http://www.myladysdogbows.com/


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Btw, sometimes, (depending on individual cases of course), Marj can also custom make bows if you have a design in mind, you should contact her for more info! Marj has designed several bows for Mia and I like her taste!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a few (boy) bandanas I could send to you.
I make them as a hobby. 
I donate them to the Northcentral Maltese Rescue.

lemme know.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I don't mean to hijack the thread. I do put bows on my 2 boys but people always mistaken them for girls. They said it's because of the bows regardless of the color or style. Do others get this with their boy? I'm just curious and what do you say to that?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When I put blue bows in Rylee people thought she was a boy!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 25 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822279


> http://estore.websitepros.com/1481294/StoreFront.bok
> 
> she has some cute boy bows[/B]



I personally would not shop Val's Diva bows. I would go with our own SM vendor Marj....Lady's mom. Marj makes great bows.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the recommendations!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you can also get on ebay if you do search by bows and i have gotten like 12 for $12 and shipping free and you can get a set of 12 boy bows and val diva bows is on there as well as a few others so the price is real good 

QUOTE (conleymm @ Aug 25 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822271


> <span style="font-family:Arial Black">Does anyone know a reasonably priced (online?) store where I could look through a bunch of manly bows and bandannas to purchase my first couple of each?
> 
> 
> Also, how in the world does everyone post pictures in their forums? The only option I see to add a picture is to enter a link and mine are on the computer.
> ...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 26 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822632


> you can also get on ebay if you do search by bows and i have gotten like 12 for $12 and shipping free and you can get a set of 12 boy bows and val diva bows is on there as well as a few others so the price is real good
> 
> QUOTE (conleymm @ Aug 25 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822271





> <span style="font-family:Arial Black">Does anyone know a reasonably priced (online?) store where I could look through a bunch of manly bows and bandannas to purchase my first couple of each?
> 
> 
> Also, how in the world does everyone post pictures in their forums? The only option I see to add a picture is to enter a link and mine are on the computer.
> ...


 [/B][/QUOTE]

When it comes to bows............you get what you pay for. Trust me, go with Marj. Her bows are excellent quality and her prices are honest.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

val makes gorgeous bows for a good price so never been disappointed with her bows - oh and she does custom orders as well in case you are looking to design something yourself

oh and reenie makes great bows same as prissy paws who is friend of michelle on here -- I will look for her link as she made us a gorgeous 4th of July bow with crystals and she makes the 7/8 bows. 

I am real picky about bows and all of these have been excellent quality

found the prissy paws on facebook not sure if it will link here but will try 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9543...;id=69685701788

oh found some on ebay for you as well here is the link of what i do a search for 

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksi...-All-Categories

Leigh Ann is on here too and she makes great bows and does custom orders as well - here is her website 

http://www.bellarosebowtique.com/store/WsD...8SingleLoopBows


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

gosh - I _cannot_ wait for Bisou's hair to grow!!! All these bows are making me _anxious_ for long hair on her!!!

Marj- for some reason, your website doesn't work for me. Only if I go via a proxy, will it work. I love your bows though!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822707


> gosh - I _cannot_ wait for Bisou's hair to grow!!! All these bows are making me _anxious_ for long hair on her!!!
> 
> Marj- for some reason, your website doesn't work for me. Only if I go via a proxy, will it work. I love your bows though![/B]


Did you use the link under my siggie? I had it closed for a few weeks, but it's back up again.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 27 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822716


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822707





> gosh - I _cannot_ wait for Bisou's hair to grow!!! All these bows are making me _anxious_ for long hair on her!!!
> 
> Marj- for some reason, your website doesn't work for me. Only if I go via a proxy, will it work. I love your bows though![/B]


Did you use the link under my siggie? I had it closed for a few weeks, but it's back up again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yes, that's the one I"m using, but for some reason it's blocked here. (but a lot of websites are blocked here because of censors- but usually it's just the BBC, youtube, facebook- not a site for bows). strange. Maybe it's the server has a china block or something on it?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 27 2009, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822622


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 25 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822279





> http://estore.websitepros.com/1481294/StoreFront.bok
> 
> she has some cute boy bows[/B]



I personally would not shop Val's Diva bows. I would go with our own SM vendor Marj....Lady's mom. Marj makes great bows.
[/B][/QUOTE]

may I ask why? Its just that I am just about to place and order for Val's.
I think the bows on Marj's website are amazing!! But Val's are a good bit cheaper and free shipping worldwide!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Aug 26 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822494


> I don't mean to hijack the thread. I do put bows on my 2 boys but people always mistaken them for girls. They said it's because of the bows regardless of the color or style. Do others get this with their boy? *I'm just curious and what do you say to that?*[/B]


Just say, "he's a boy, not a girl". Last Saturday I took Claire with me to the dealership to get my oil changed. She was in her stroller with a dress on and the receptionist thought she was a boy!!! :shocked: I think people often associate the sex of a dog with the sex that their own dog is. Catcher wears a bow every day. It is so a non-issue with me .. I couldn't care less what sex people think he is.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj's bows are wonderful. Besides being so creatively designed, they last and last. I still have Catcher's original bows from several years ago and they still look like new. They are worth every penny for sure!

Here's a thread I started not too long ago where I have a lot of Marj's bows pictured:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=46794&hl=


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have alot of val's bows and they are great quality so i would not worry about it you will be happy for sure 


QUOTE (Amby @ Aug 27 2009, 06:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822780


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 27 2009, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822622





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 25 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822279





> http://estore.websitepros.com/1481294/StoreFront.bok
> 
> she has some cute boy bows[/B]



I personally would not shop Val's Diva bows. I would go with our own SM vendor Marj....Lady's mom. Marj makes great bows.
[/B][/QUOTE]

may I ask why? Its just that I am just about to place and order for Val's.
I think the bows on Marj's website are amazing!! But Val's are a good bit cheaper and free shipping worldwide!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well, we live in Iowa which is a state that has recently allowed same sex marriages. When someone gives me a hard time for putting a bow in Bogie's hair I point out that it isn't pink and besides... we live in a progressive state. I usually get a chuckle from the person who was teasing me about the bow.

I love Marj's bows and haven't ordered one yet because I just can't decide! Also, I make quickie bows myself for Bogie because I want them to match the outfit he is wearing. I'm an avid sewer and have a stash of ribbon in my studio. They work in a pinch, but I'm sure they aren't constructed as well as Marj's. As you can tell with this bow I sewed the rubber bands on pointing in the wrong direction and had to fix it later.

Miki and Bogie
Marion, IA

<div align='center'>


----------

